# Spy Goggle Lens specs?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i've got a post somewhere here with spy's vlt ratings

is the lens plain Blue Spectra (I don't think this exists) or is it something like Persimmon/Blue Spectra?


----------



## sgauto08 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was looking on their site and it says that the blue spectra would be good on overcast/ partly sunny

that was on the soldier goggles tho


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

blue spectra takes about 30% off its base tint (i.e. bronze/blue spectra is 16% while bronze is 23%)


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Well after looking around, I realized the lens I'm looking at is Salmon/Blue Spectra Mirror.

Does the Blue Mirror finish take off ~30% for every lens, or just that Bronze lens? 


whoawhoawhoa nvm I found a list of spy lens tints. i'm prolly gonna find something with a Blue/Orange Spectra Mirror lens. Jeez why couldn't they put it on their main site... Anyways, for reference:

Lens Options:
*Clear* -- Allows 92.5% light transmission. Lenses for Night. This is pretty much a no-brainer, if it's dark out, your best bet is a clear lens.

*Yellow* -- Allows 86.6% light transmission. Low light. Excellent contrast-enhancing lens offers contrast and increased depth perception in flat light.

*Clear Silver Mirror* -- Allows 54.6% light transmission. Neutral shade that keeps color distortion to a minimum and lets you see most naturally. Use for very low light conditions and flat conditions.

*Persimmon* -- Allows 54% light transmission. Overcast. Excellent contrast-enhancing lens for partly sunny conditions.

*Blue Orange Spectra Mirror* -- Allows 51.2% light transmission. Overcast. Excellent all-purpose contrast-enhancing lens for partly sunny conditions. Features an mirrored coating for maximized glare reduction.

*Rose* -- Allows 37.2% light transmission. Overcast. Excellent contrast-enhancing lens for partly sunny conditions.

*Rose Silver Mirror* -- Allows 37.2% light transmission. Lenses for Mostly Sunny Light. If it's sunny, but not guaranteed, you want to stick with a lens with a medium base tint and mirror coating to reflect the sun's rays and reduce glare. If it's leaning to the sunny side of the spectrum, go with a darker base tint and/or more mirror treatment. Rose based tints offer good depth perception.

*Salmon Blue Spectra Mirror* -- Allows 35.7% light transmission. Lenses for Mostly Sunny Light. If it's sunny, but not guaranteed, you want to stick with a lens with a medium base tint and mirror coating to reflect the sun's rays and reduce glare. If it's leaning to the sunny side of the spectrum, go with a darker base tint and/or more mirror treatment.

*Bronze Red Spectra Mirror* -- Allows 32.9% light transmission. Bright light. Excellent all-purpose contrast-enhancing lens for mostly sunny conditions.

*Persimmon Silver Mirror* -- Allows 30% light transmission. Lenses for Overcast/Partly Sunny Light. On less-than-perfect days, use a lens with a lighter base tint that gives increased contrast. Orange based tints offer increased contrast and definition.

*Bronze* -- Allows 23% light transmission. Lenses for Full Sunlight. For bright and sunny days, use a lens with a dark base tint and/or a strong mirror coating to filter the brightness, reflect sunlight and reduce glare. Bronze based tints offer increased contrast and definition.

*Gray Silver Mirror* -- Allows 16% light transmission. Lenses for Full Sunlight. For bright and sunny days, use a lens with a dark base tint and/or a strong mirror coating to filter the brightness, reflect sunlight and reduce glare. Gray based tints offer true color perception. What you see is what you get.

*Bronze Silver Mirror* -- Allows 10.8% light transmission. Lenses for Full Sunlight. For bright and sunny days, use a lens with a dark base tint and/or a strong mirror coating to filter the brightness, reflect sunlight and reduce glare. Bronze based tints offer increased contrast and definition.

*Bronze Gold Mirror* -- Allows 10% light transmission. Lenses for Full Sunlight. For bright and sunny days, use a lens with a dark base tint and/or a strong mirror coating to filter the brightness, reflect sunlight and reduce glare. Bronze based tints offer increased contrast and definition.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Yellow/Blue Spectra or Blue/Orange Spectra would be good

spy does have them on their site, they just don't list everything


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

It's so dumb, you have to do a search for "Soldier" at the spy site to see their lenses and the specs. And they don't even have all of them.... Why can't they just make a page with all the info in one place.

Hmm. I went comparison shopping locally and it looks like I'm going with Spy Soldiers with the Yellow/Blue Spectra lens. They're $130CAN (or $150 with an extra Grey/Mirror lens). If anyone runs into a better deal be it online or not before the weekend, let me know  .


----------



## sgauto08 (Jan 22, 2009)

you could try ebay they are legit I bought my Targa II's on there for 40 bucks I thought it was a steal. thats the only thing that I suggest but I'm not sure if they have the specific color you want but you could check.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah I've already looked around at online dealers and ebay. Lots of Soldiers, none of the lenses I'm looking for.

Hey if anyone knows, one final question. Which lens offers better contrast, a Blue lens or a Yellow lens? Which brings out the snow/shadows better? Just thinking about it, blue lens with orange mirror would cancel a lot of orange/red/yellow light depending on the shade of the lens and mirror finish, and a yellow lens with blue mirror would cancel blue light and purple-y light. But I cant really tell which would offer better contrast.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i think you'll find the yellow/blue spectra to be better


----------

